# Two Golden/Lab Puppies in Lincoln County, KY



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are two little cuties.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Awwww.. they're precious! I can't imagine why they haven't been snatched up already.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww... there to cute, hope they find a home soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cagney and Lacey*

Here are Cagney and Lacey!! So Cute!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed the shelter this a.m. to see if they still have these cuties.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got an auto respnse, Yep, they are still there


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I adopted Willa from there and they are extremely nice and very rescue friendly as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I hope they find a home pronto. THey are so darling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They are so adorable! Praying they get adopted!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail from one of the ladies at the shelter and she said these pups were adopted over the weekend!


----------

